# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Bob seger

## David M.

There's a decent track on this one where Seger does a duet w/Patty Loveless and Aubrey Haynie does fiddle and (supposedly) mandolin, according to the liner notes. Hard to hear the mando, though.

I rate this Seger record a 7, maybe. Not bad, not awesome. Definately familiar sounding. Love Aubrey's fiddle and Miss Patty's singing on that one track.

----------


## mandocrucian

*The SegerFile* - Massive Bob Seger site.

Seger names Patty Loveless as his favorite female country artist. There was some talk that CMT might try to book him to do an episode of _Crossroads_.

----------

